# PID for MES 40



## tromaron (Jul 23, 2013)

Hoping someone can offer some advice.  I'm looking to get plug & play PID from Auber Inst.  They say this will come with instructions for bypassing the MES digital controller.  I'm just wondering if anyone can let me know if this is a task that someone who's electronically retarded like me should undertake, or am I going to have problems.  I can cut & splice wires if I'm told what to do, but beyond that, I'd be worried.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2013)

TromaRon said:


> Hoping someone can offer some advice.  I'm looking to get plug & play PID from Auber Inst.  They say this will come with instructions for bypassing the MES digital controller.  I'm just wondering if anyone can let me know if this is a task that someone who's electronically retarded like me should undertake, or am I going to have problems.  I can cut & splice wires if I'm told what to do, but beyond that, I'd be worried.


Not sure, but I think "Flyweed" did that a couple years ago. He should be able to help you.

Bear


----------



## jkc64 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am interested in this as well, my MES40 won't go above 225-230


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2013)

Try these:


My PID install

All,   I did a custom PID install on my SmokinTex 1400 with parts from Auber.   Here is...
In Forum: Electric Smokers
Replies: 22   |  Started: Oct 6, 2011  |  Last Post: Jul 6, 2013 at 8:55 pm


PID Questions

How do you I figure out what pid ssr ? Quote:Originally Posted by flyweed  basically it's simply...
In Forum: Fridge/Freezer Builds
Replies: 7   |  Started: May 15, 2011  |  Last Post: Jan 27, 2013 at 9:07 am


Wiring PID and SSR = need some help

Guys I am wiring up my PID, SSR and a plug in outlet into a hobby box, but am stuck trying to...
In Forum: UDS Builds
Replies: 83   |  Started: Aug 23, 2010  |  Last Post: Sep 5, 2010 at 3:39 pm

Bear


----------



## tromaron (Jul 23, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Try these:
> 
> 
> My PID install
> ...


Thanks!  These will give me a good starting point.


----------



## geerock (Jul 23, 2013)

I have an auber wsd1203 to run a gen 2 mes 40 and it works great.  There is an access panel that gets you directly to the terminal block of the mes element.  Get a heavy gauge electric cord from depot / lowes.  Disconnect existing wires from element and connect new cord directly to terminals and ground to nearby ground screw.  Then simply plug that cord into the back of the auber controller.  The auber unit has auto tune function, six step programming, hold temp after cook feature, meat probe, shut down when cooked to internal temp, etc.  Very easy to hook up and operate.  And rock solid temps.


----------



## tromaron (Jul 24, 2013)

geerock said:


> I have an auber wsd1203 to run a gen 2 mes 40 and it works great. There is an access panel that gets you directly to the terminal block of the mes element. Get a heavy gauge electric cord from depot / lowes. Disconnect existing wires from element and connect new cord directly to terminals and ground to nearby ground screw. Then simply plug that cord into the back of the auber controller. The auber unit has auto tune function, six step programming, hold temp after cook feature, meat probe, shut down when cooked to internal temp, etc. Very easy to hook up and operate. And rock solid temps.


That's exactly what I was hoping for!  Even an electronics idiot like myself should be able to do that.  Thanks!


----------



## jkc64 (Jul 24, 2013)

Which probe did you go with? The one that hangs in the cabinet or the one that attaches to the wall..


----------



## njfoses (Jul 28, 2013)

I am using an auber pid for my mes 30.  Originally i purchased the WS-1500DPMS which uses a thermocouple probe.  I ended up switching for a WS-1200CPH which uses an rtd probe instead.  Here is a thread i started showing how i bypassed the mes controller.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136236/how-to-bypass-controller-on-mes-30-digital


----------



## tromaron (Jul 29, 2013)

njfoses said:


> I am using an auber pid for my mes 30.  Originally i purchased the WS-1500DPMS which uses a thermocouple probe.  I ended up switching for a WS-1200CPH which uses an rtd probe instead.  Here is a thread i started showing how i bypassed the mes controller.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136236/how-to-bypass-controller-on-mes-30-digital


Thanks!  Can't wait to do this to mine.


----------

